

Some different thoughts about android kitkat - rogcg
http://curtis.lassam.net/comics/cube_drone/63.gif

======
lkbm
It does seem like a slightly odd choice, but Debian releases are all named
after toys from a Disney movie, so...

When you think about it, how many people even know what the code name for
their phone is? As developers and just generally tech-savvy people, we're
aware of what version we run and what it's called, but to many users, I
suspect that even knowing that their Galaxy S4 is running a thing called
"Android" is at the edge of their knowledge. (The cute robot in the messaging
software may help clue them in--but there are no icons of jelly beans of
KitKat bars to my knowledge.)

